# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Pakan Import apa yg Kalian Gunakan?

## kerogawa

Pakan Import apa yg Kalian Gunakan?

as per topic..

boleh dong berbagi cerita bagi yg menggunakan pakan import
1. merek?
2. alasan knapa pake merek tersebut?
3. harga?

Thanks..

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

apakah ada yg pakai pakan azayaka ?

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kumonryu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nuroso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

> pake sugiyama smuanya nih ,yg hi growth maupun wheatgerm ...
> klo yg colour lg abisin sisa sen iro   
> 
> soalnya sugiyama hrg cukup ekonomis untk ank kuliahan   ,ada yg punya saran ga kalo mw ganti pakan laen ?tp hrg ga jauh beda dgn sugiyama?


sugiyama harga nya sekitar berapaan c om?
thx  ::

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panjule

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## susanatod

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

1. Saya pakai Manda Nishiki Cho Genki (yang bentuknya pellet).

2. Alasan : Pertumbuhan ikan terlihat pesat dengan memakai produk ini, maklum masih pada tosai ikan2nya  :: 

3. Harga : 350 ribu / 2kg.

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hi silk... ::

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

